# ARM64 UEFI From RX130



## jbdxbl (Apr 15, 2018)

This is a low-level backup comes from an ARM64 test machine made by Microsoft, codenamed Hapanero.

For the Lumia 950XL, since it also uses the Qualcomm Snapdragon MSM8994 SoC, the bottom layer can still operate but the display driver are not the same. *Running on the Luumia950XL will damage the Amoled driver IC.*

For the RX-130, please check the HW Build number of the model, the sticker is on the back of your device. Only EB2.X can be use this file, EB1.0 can't flash those file for the moment, and will causes an infinite boot loop. Before flashing, be sure to back up the original low-level 0-3 partition (DPP, MODEM_FSG, MODEM_FS1, MODEM_FS2) with Winhex. You need to restore the baseband after flash back to the ARM32.

After the flashing is completed, please restart your device. Please notice that the bottom layer does not have start-up vibration.

If you need to enter the Mass Storage mode, download the provided file into the SD card and extract the files in it to the root directory of the SD card. After the SD card is inserted into the device and the device is started, the system will automatically enter the menu.

After testing, due to the particularity of RX-130, it has no bricks at all, expect flash the android bootloader (how to unbrick the device in 9008 mode will public later).

Download link: (with Windows10 Mobile with build 14822 in ARM64) 


```
Bootloader backup image: https://pan.baidu.com/s/1d6UktLuIYuPk2qeq2eL3QA

PASSWORD: ylcg

Full system backup image(with certificate provided by imbushuo): https://pan.baidu.com/s/1EQ7OC9h3xSvVT8WzvUzdyA

PASSWORD: 96gk

SD card boot file(ARM64): https://pan.baidu.com/s/17DqccVMqJmLgAtMnlcXjrw 

PASSWORD：kgo8
```


Thanks to imbushuo, JerryYin and other people make contribute to this project.

The ARM64 UEFI was originally uploaded by windowsbuildcollect.

备份最初由百度windowsbuildcollect吧发布


----------



## spavlin (Apr 16, 2018)

RX-130 Product Code: 059W1B4 , 059W1B6


----------



## MazeAlpha6gb (Apr 21, 2018)

*Baidu*

Very Nice :good: 
But cannot use Baidu, please upload files on English site, Mega ect.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 21, 2018)

jbdxbl said:


> (how to unbrick the device in 9008 mode will public later).

Click to collapse



I.m waiting patiently, to see if i can unbrick lumia640 xl DS.


----------



## spavlin (Apr 22, 2018)

MazeAlpha6gb said:


> Very Nice :good:
> But cannot use Baidu, please upload files on English site, Mega ect.

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1bMG3d5mdfa_kLCT5KTbr5YxLmrxvEkKB


----------

